# Smartwatch Assistant



## Kula (May 6, 2000)

I have recently bought a smartwatch. The app that is used with it on my phone, is very basic. It's a Diggro DI06 smartwatch. What I would like to do, if it is at all possible, is to speak into my watch, and play an mp3 file stored on my phone. I can control music on my phone from my watch, but only like play, pause, next track, previous track, and this is on screen, and not by voice control. As I said, I don't know if this is possible, but seeing as voice search is, I thought I would ask. I have tried searching, but I don't know if I searching for the right thing. All results seem to be for phones.


----------

